# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  چاپ نشدن قسمتی از صفحه چاپی

## Mahdi_S_T

اگه صفحه چاپی تهیه شده در کامپیوتر خودم درست پرینت بشه ولی در کامپیوتر دیگه یه مقدار از صفحه چاپی به بیرون کشیده بشه و در نتیجه یه مقدار از برگه چاپ شده سفید  باشه علت چیست ؟ البته توسط چند کامپیوتر این تست شده.

----------


## PalizeSoftware

این مشکل معمولا به تنظیمات چاپ بر روی رایانه شما باعث شده. اغلب چاپگرها توان چاپ بر روی حداکثر ناحیه کاغذ را دارند و تقریبا حاشیه‌های کوچکی از کاغذ بلااستفاده می‌ماند.
تنظیمات چاپگر رو نگاهی بیندازید و ببینید چگونه است.
موفق باشید.

----------


## vb_vahid

اگر راهی پیدا کردید به من هم خبر بدین 
با تشکر از همه!

----------

